# Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread



## Christine (30. Nov. 2012)

Hallo liebe Rätselfreunde!

Hier könnt Ihr - wenn Ihr mögt - über das aktuelle Adventsrätsel plaudern



Tipps gibt es aber nicht 



Viel Spaß also!

Christine


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Christine !
Kannst es wohl nicht erwarten ? 
Kiek ma oben , der Contdown läuft doch noch !


----------



## Christine (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

 Plaudern kann man doch schon mal vorab - ausserdem hab ich ja nachher keine Zeit mehr, muss ja pünktlich die erste Frage einstellen


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



> muss ja pünktlich die erste Frage einstellen



Da muss ick dia enttäuschen !
Kiek ma !


> Kannst es wohl nicht erwarten ?


Ätsch !!! Erster !


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Darf man denn sofort schon lösen ? 
Oder muss ich erst einen Vokal kaufen ? 

:kopfkatz 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ich kauf einen E


----------



## Christine (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Da muss ick dia enttäuschen !
> Kiek ma !




Ich verstehe grad nur Bahnhof


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Wieso ?
Wo ist denn das erste Fragezeichen ?------Beitrag # 2


----------



## Christine (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*


----------



## Eugen (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

na,dann woll´n mer mal 
Gibt es eigentlich wieder extra Spezialregeln ?????


----------



## Dr.J (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Willste etwa nen Altersbonus?


----------



## Eugen (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*


----------



## Christine (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Eigentlich gibt es keine Extrawürste, aber wir könnten natürlich die Eugen-Regel wieder einführen und gerechterweise auf den Dr. ausweiten


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



Komisch, schon die 3. Frage online und noch keine Beschwerden, daß die Fragen zu schwer oder leicht seien...

Oder macht vielleicht gar keiner mit


----------



## anlu (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Frage hätte ich schon, aber ich lasse erst die "neue" Rätselfreunde fragen. 
(sonst heißt, dass ich mich schon wieder nicht auskenne)

oder doch, eine Frage habe ich schon:

Kann man das Lösungwort in Österreich auch erraten, oder ist alles DEUTSCH???


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hallo Julia,

 ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass auch ein/e Österreicher/in mit dem Rätsel zurecht kommt.


----------



## anlu (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

OK, Danke!


----------



## Dr.J (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Julia,
> 
> ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass auch ein/e Österreicher/in mit dem Rätsel zurecht kommt.



Also ist es leicht zu erraten.....  *duckundwech*


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hey Dr. J 

das heißt nur, dass keine Frage dabei ist, die so regional ausgerichtet ist, daß sie nur ein Deutscher beantworten kann. Sonst könnten die Franken ja gar nicht mitspielen 

 Und darf ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich zur Hälfte auch aus Österreich komme...


----------



## Dr.J (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Else, ein halber Ösi??? Ich schmeiss mich weg  Das erklärt so manches...


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Dr., Du weißt, wie man sich Freunde macht :haue3


----------



## wuugi83 (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

ich nehme "Ernstl"das hatte sich schon immer bewährt ......


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Also Else, das is aber man ganz schön schwer dies Jahr ... 
Wir setzen jetzt mal den Fibonacci Code an um das Rätsel zu lösen, vielleicht hilft das.
Ich hab schon den Satz des Phytagoras nie verstanden... der nuschelte immer so  
Man sieht, ohne die Griechen und Italiener kommen wir in Europa nicht weiter ...oder doch? 

Und um das mal anzumerken, der Nepomuk is nur zu 25 % Ösi also sollte der das doch eigentlich wenigstens zu 75 % wissen, wie das Rätsel zu lösen ist ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Schließe mich Wolf an. Dieses Jahr sind wirklich ein paar Nuesse zu knacken. Nicht schlecht. Mal sehen, wie sich Eugen so schlägt.


----------



## Eugen (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ich hab ne Nußallergie 

Ausserdem ist mir das ziemlich ZEITlastig 

@Wuzzel: Fibonacci hilft da nicht, da muß Enigma ran


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ihr meint, die Fragen sind zu schwer? 

Könnten Jürgen und Eugen mir bitte mal per PN schicken, was sie schon raushaben? 
Noch kann ich ja nachbessern....


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Antworten hab ich schon. Bin mir aber ned sicher, ob die stimmen. 

Leicht sind die Fragen jedenfalls nicht. Ich muß zugeben, ich bin ziemlich am Knobbeln. c


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Schick sie mir doch mal rüber - dann kann ich sehen, ob die Fragen zu schwer sind. Denn wenn Du als Rätselchampignon Probleme damit hast....


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

So, Ihr lieben Rätzelfreunde und -dinnen,

nachdem ich nun von mehreren eine Rückmeldung bekommen habe, werde ich für die bereits stehenden 5 Fragen jeweils einen kleinen Hinweis einbauen... 

Wenn man die Lösungen kennt, ist das doch schwierig einzuschätzen


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

 So, aber jetzt! (isses bestimmt zu leicht)


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Nu ist einfacher, drei von 5 konnt ich nun auf Anhieb lösen  
Bei den anderen läuft gerade Fibunacci Code Knacker und die Enigma Maschine, das bekommen wir ggf. auch noch hin. 

Dr. und Eugen, wir müssen einfach so denken wie ne Frau, also auf Mechanik umschalten  ... vielleicht hilft das ? 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ich hab grad mit nen berühmten Codeknacker vom CCC telefoniert, er kümmert sich drum nachdem mein
c ist


----------



## danyvet (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hi alle miteinander!
Ich steig ein bissl verspätet auch wieder ein heuer. Hab mir mal die ersten 4 Fragen kurz durchgelesen, aber Sekundenrätsel sind das keine 
Und ich hab auch gleich eine Deppenfrage: warum sind denn manche Wörter grün?


----------



## Christine (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hi Dany,

schön, dass Du auch wieder mitmachst :knuddel

Die grünen Worte sind die Nachbesserungen, weil die Herren meinten, die Fragen seien zu schwer


----------



## danyvet (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Na, einfach ist es wirklich nicht. 
Ich hab jetzt grad mal 3 Fragen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich die Antworten richtig hab - vor allem bei der 5. Frage hab ich Zweifel, ob ich das lange Wort nehmen soll, oder nur den 2. Teil :?


----------



## Christine (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



 Morgen ist ja der 2. Advent. 
Deshalb gibt es morgen - natürlich nur  wenn Ihr möchtet - einen Tipp zu EINER Frage - Ihr müsst mir nur sagen, zu welcher. 
Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Dr.J (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Bei der 1. hab ich überhaupt keinen Plan


----------



## Moonlight (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Also ich bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd für solche Rätsel ... ich hab bisher nicht eins raus bekommen  

Mandy


----------



## Eugen (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hmm, nur einen Tip :shock
Mir gehts wie dem Rätzelkönig
und das XY kenn ich nur aus der Genetik od Mathematik.

@ Jürgen: das wird heuer nix mit nem neuen Rekord. 

LG
Eugen,der immo froh ist,wenn er geradeaus denken kann.


----------



## Christine (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

 Die Tendenz geht also tatsächlich zur ersten Frage? Und dann durch unsere Rätselkönige?


----------



## Dr.J (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



Eugen schrieb:


> @ Jürgen: das wird heuer nix mit nem neuen Rekord.



Bei mir wird es wohl auch nix mit dem Rekord. Man könnte fast meinen meine Kreativität und Fähigkeit zu Abstrahieren lässt immer mehr nach...  Ist wohl das Alter.... 

Das XY-Rätsel hatte ich allerdings recht schnell raus. Dafür hänge ich bei vermeintlich leichten Fragen


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Also, ich sitze bei dem nichttoten Damenreitpferd total auf dem Schlauch und die XY Frage ist mir auch ein Rätsel


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Also dann tendiere ich bei der xy Frage auch zu  einem Tipp. 
Das Damenreitpferd macht mir allerdings auch noch Kopfzerbrechen. 
Die erste Frage war nach der Ergänzung durch Else gar kein Problem mehr. 
Sollte eigentlich jeder kennen. 

Gruß Wuzzel 

P.S. Heute erster Schnee auch in Bielefeld


----------



## Christine (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*




Die Tendenz geht ja scheinbar zu dieser Frage hier:



> X ist immer oben, Y kann auch mal unten sein - aber XY ist immer oben und angeblich sogar bewohnt…



Tipp: Es handelt sich um die Geographie-Frage 








Schönen 2. Advent!
Christine


----------



## Eugen (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Das XY-Chromoson hat sich mir heute morgen beim Kaffee erschlossen. 
@Wuzzel: Die Britenbohne ja, aber was ist das für eine Großflügelsippentier


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Großfamilien Flügeltier ! 
Nicht Großflügel ! 

So nu musste aber drauf kommen ! 

Adventliche Grüße aus Pielefeld 

Wuzzel 

P.S. es taut schon wieder weg


----------



## anlu (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hat der Großfamili-Vogel etwas mit Zeihentrick zu tun? Ich komm da nicht weiter!


----------



## Eugen (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



anlu schrieb:


> Hat der Großfamili-Vogel etwas mit Zeihentrick zu tun?


----------



## anlu (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Die Tendenz geht ja scheinbar zu dieser Frage hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neeeeeeeeeee! Tendenz falsch ausgewertet! Ich komme mit dem bohnenfressenden Viech nicht recht.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Es hat doch niemand geschrieben das das Vieh Bohnen frisst, es wird zu Weihnachten mit einer besonderen Bohne gefüllt. Aber es ist kein Zeichentrickvogel ! Wäre ja auch nicht lecker !


----------



## anlu (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

In Österreich wird KEIN Geflügel mit Bohnen gefüllt. Zumindest weiß ich nichts davon. Wenn du ein Rezept kennst, schick es bitte, denn ich kenne keins.


----------



## Dr.J (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Das Geheimnis beim Rezept liegt in der "Briten-Bohne"!!  Nachkochen ist nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Das ist die Küche Lateinamerikas, da wird viel mit Bohnen gemacht. 
Rezept ist ganz einfach: 
Geflügel aufmachen 
Würzen 
Bohnen rein 
ab in den Ofen 
und warten 

Guten Appetit 

Wuzzel

edit: mal was anderes zu weihnachten als immer nur die klassisch gefüllte Gans


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hallo Sebastian,

ja, das stimmte mit der Position des Buchstabens. In Frage 10 gehört der 9. Buchstabe an Position 19!

Danke!


----------



## Eugen (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

:evil
nicht nur,dass die Fragen manchmal mehrdeutig sind,jetzt werden wir auch noch durch Doppelbelegungen verwirrt. :evil


----------



## Stadtkind (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ich hänge immer noch an den X Y und dem Damenreitpferd


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

 Eugen, Du klagst aber auf sehr hohem Niveau, gell 

Petra - manchmal hilft es, die Fragen noch einmal ganz langsam laut vorzulesen. 
Und immer die GANZE Frage, nie nur die halbe.


----------



## Stadtkind (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Mach ich liebe Christine, aber es hat noch nicht Klick gemacht .
Habe mich durch sämtliche alte Berufe gequält aber was haben die mit untoten Pferden zu tun 

Wenn man dann drauf kommt hat das einen extremen  Effekt 

ist wie mit den briten Bohnen- musst Du aufpassen Julia- am Besten nen Helm auf, das schützt die Stirn


----------



## Eugen (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

@Else
ich klage nicht, ich bin bald untot 
Und so nebenbei, bei der Frage 10 bekomme ich ein bestimmtes Bild nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, was der Lösungsfindung mehr als abträglich ist.


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Petra (und alle anderen auch): Und nicht vergessen, es ist das Adventsrätsel, 
also die Fragen sind mehr oder weniger in der Weihnachtszeit aktuell...
es wird sich also eher nicht um einen Strandkorbwächter oder Ostereierbemaler handeln....

Eugen:


----------



## Stadtkind (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

@ Eugen.......mir ging´s nicht anders

Ok Christine.....wollte eben schreiben: "Ich werd mal tief in mich gehen"....aber das passt nun ja wirklich nicht, sonst kommt Eugen ja gar nicht zum Nachdenken 

Nun gut, ich denke, also bin ich ( oder wie war Das? )

Schönen Tach noch


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

"Die Gedaaaanken sihind frei..." *träller*

Lasst Euch gesagt sein, wenn Eure Gedanken in diese Richtung schweifen, kommt Ihr kaum auf die Lösung - obwohl  genau genommen...mit ein bisschen Phantasie...hat es alles schon gegeben....


----------



## Dr.J (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ich kenn nur ein Rettungspaket für Männer und das ist ein Sixpack mit gutem Bier.... Was Frauen damit am Hut haben??? 

Außerdem hasse ich den Begriff "Rettungspaket". Ich kann ihn nämlich schon nümmer hören.....


----------



## Eugen (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Sixpack UND gutes Bier geht nicht. 
Wenn dann ein Kasten


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Also ich denk bei Rettungspaket an Griechenland und unsere Bundeskanzlerin, und wenn ich mir denke das Eugen dabei Bilder von fingerfertigen Frauen die sich mit einem Teil Entspannung verschaffen vor Augen hat, dann kommen mir Bilder vor Augen die ich besser nicht sehen möchte  
Oh Mann dieses Kopfkino ! 
Das bringt mich der Lösung aber auch nicht näher :-( 

Bevor es noch schlüpfrig wird:

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## inge50 (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hallo,

aua, aua,
ich hab mir schon alle Zähne ausgebissen an den Fragen.

Die sind dieses Jahr wirklich fies. 

Oder ich bin zu blond, oder zu alt für solche Rätsel. 

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Och Ingelein :knuddel

Ich glaub, Ihr denkt alle viel zu kompliziert....

Ich geb Euch mal ne kleine Hilfe: So ein Rettungspaket ist sowas ähnliches wie Kölnisch Wasser für Omma....


----------



## Stadtkind (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

.. und die Antworten haben wirklich aaaalllle was mit Weihnachten zu tun ?


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Mehr oder weniger ja, es ist irgendwie immer ein Bezug zu Weihnachten da.


----------



## Conny (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



inge50 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aua, aua,
> ich hab mir schon alle Zähne ausgebissen an den Fragen.
> ...



 das geht mir ganz genauso Inge 
und ich habe nur blonde Strähnchen


----------



## anlu (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



Stadtkind schrieb:


> ist wie mit den briten Bohnen- musst Du aufpassen Julia- am Besten nen Helm auf, das schützt die Stirn



Ich sage aber, dass DEN HELM kennt sicher nicht JEDER! Die Frage finde ich sehr unfair! Ja Christine 
Die anderen Fragen sind irgendwie zu herausfinden durch google, aber das? Hab dazwischen schon angeschaut die Briten-Bohnen, aber sind nicht zu erkennen!!!! Unfair!


----------



## anlu (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ich weiß momentan nicht wer Sebastian ist, aber hat er schon die Lösung? 

Und noch eine Frage: sind ü,ö,ä 2 Buchstaben oder 1?


----------



## Christine (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Guten Morgen, liebe Rätselfreunde!

Die deutschen Umlaute Ä, Ö, Ü, sind ein Buchstabe!



> Das Lösungswort und der Gewinner werden erst am 25. Dezember bekannt gegeben,
> auch wenn schon vorher richtige Lösungen eingehen.



Das heißt übersetzt, daß ich vorher keine Auskunft gebe, ob der Einsender der erste ist und ob seine Lösung richtig ist. Ihr sollt ja alle bis zum Schluß mitmachen. Wenn Ihr eine Lösung einsendet und später eine Korrektur, wird die erste PN gelöscht!


----------



## anlu (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, liebe Rätselfreunde!
> 
> Die deutschen Umlaute Ä, Ö, Ü, sind ein Buchstabe!



Danke! Hätte sein können, dass Ä = ae, Ö =oe, Ü = ue sind. Das ist oft der Fall bei Rätseln.

Rest hab ich dann auch verstanden


----------



## Eugen (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Das Lösungswort steht ja bereits in der 1.Frage 
GROSSFAMILIENFLUEGELTIER  

Und nun zur ominösen Frage 10
ich hab sie einigen Freunden und Bekannten vorgelegt
und muß sagen,daß die Fantasie Purzelbäume schlug
( vor allem die der befragten Frauen :shock )

Edith fragt noch: Wer ist Sebastian ???


----------



## Christine (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



Echt?

Ein Schelm, wer Böses bei meinen Fragen denkt. 

Mein Rätzel ist jugendfrei, was ihr da allerdings drauss macht


----------



## Stadtkind (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Aufgewacht, xy Frage im Kopf, KLICK juppi ich hab´s, zum PC gerannt, Frage nochmal gelesen,  ne passt doch nicht.

Ich bekenne mich nun offiziell zur "ich bin blond" Gruppe und gründe hiermit eine Selbsthilfegruppe für traumatisierte Rätselfreunde.

(@ Julia, mit goggel schaffst du das )

Allen einen wunderschönen Tag


----------



## danyvet (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

also, das untote Pferd hatte ich, als alte Veterinärpathologin, ja schnell herausgefunden, aber in der Geflügelkunde war ich nicht so gut


----------



## Eugen (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

und ich such immer noch eine fingerfertige Giftspritze,die mit einem Börsenguru einen weihnachtlichen Antrieb schnitzt


----------



## danyvet (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Frage 11 ist ja auch schon wieder so ... ähm....öööhh... pffff....ich meine, ich hätte schon einen Plan, aber mein Wort hat nicht annähernd so viele Buchstaben, wie es anscheinend sein sollten. Nun, ich könnte, das Wort 200 Millionen mal hintereinanderreihen, dann krieg ich auch eienn 15. Buchstaben


----------



## danyvet (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

mri fehlen auch noch 1, 4, 6, 9, 10 und 11


----------



## danyvet (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

juhu! ich hab 9! 

edit: aber als ösi kennt man das nicht!!!  zumindest ich nicht


----------



## Christine (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

 Ihr Ösis seid doch international, nun stellt Euch mal nicht so an.

Von den Franken dachte ich das auch immer, scheint aber nur partiell zu stimmen...

Und 11 ist die leichteste Frage von allen...ausgenommen vielleicht 10... quatsch... natürlich 9.. *duckundwech*


----------



## anlu (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



danyvet schrieb:


> juhu! ich hab 9!
> 
> edit: aber als ösi kennt man das nicht!!!  zumindest ich nicht



Aber JA! Musst nur zu Billa, Zielpunkt, Hofer,.....usw .gehen.


----------



## Stadtkind (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

ist das untote Pferd denn ein RICHTIGER Beruf ? :? und was heißt ALT ?  ich bräuchte dringend ein Rettungspaket


----------



## danyvet (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

echt? billa & co haben sowas? na, da schau ich aber beim nächsten einkauf. ich verwette fast meinen rechten fuß dafür, dass es die mit DIESEM namen nicht gibt  sowas sagt kein mensch bei uns


----------



## Eugen (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Mädels ihr sprecht in Rätzeln
WTF ist Billa,Zielpunkt ?
kann man das essen ?  lol


----------



## danyvet (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Billa und Zielpunkt sind wie Aldi, nur nicht so billig, obwohls Billa heißt 

edit: Billa kann man nicht essen, aber Dingens vom Börsenguru, die es dort NICHT gibt, könnte man essen, wenn man sowas mag


----------



## danyvet (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Meine Antwort zur heutigen Frage hat nur 7 Buchstaben (im Plural). Welche 4 Buchstaben nehm ich denn, um einen 11. zu erhalten?


----------



## anlu (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Christine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :help  Bist Du schon wach, oder bist 1 Langschläferin?   Ja klar, bist immer bis 0:00 oder 0:010  munter!

"Wenn Kassiopeia ein Liedchen trällert,
sind das …"

heißt es nicht besser : ist das....    (so hätte ich nämlich mindestens 11 oder sogar mehr Buchstaben    sonst hab ich zu wenig


----------



## Eugen (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

@Dany
nimm einfach ERNSTL


----------



## Christine (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*


----------



## Dr.J (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

also "ist das" würde ich auch für "richtiger" halten


----------



## Christine (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*


----------



## anlu (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Tut das nicht weh? Zipp auf Mund? Arme Elschen, wer hat das mit Dir angestellt? Normalerweise redest viel-viel mehr


----------



## Stadtkind (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Nun, nachdem ich die heutige Frage gleich nach dem Lesen beantworten konnte, gehe ich davon aus, dass meine Antwort falsch ist  
Aber - macht nix - so widme ich mich wieder dem Rettungspaket und freue mich auf den Kauderwelsch den ich am 24. als Lösungswort herausbekommen hab.

Schöne, sonnige Grüße


----------



## Eugen (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ich schließ mich ausnahmsweise mal der Else an. 
"sind das" halt ich auch für richtig.
Aber das Kopfkino is immer noch da.


----------



## Dr.J (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

jepp, hab ich inzwischen auch eingesehen... "sind das" ist ok.

Aber gegen Giftspritzen und Backzutaten bin ich immer noch antwortallergisch.


----------



## Stadtkind (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ach wenn´s nur das wär :beten


----------



## Eugen (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Und da wäre noch diese ehemals männliche, fingerfertige Entspannungsmethode


----------



## Dr.J (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Wenn ich dir die Lösung sagen würde, ich hatte irgendwann den Geistesblitz, dann wirst du erst  und dann  machen...


----------



## Christine (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ich hätte so gern ein Foto von Eugens Gesicht - ich muss eh schon die ganze Zeit vor mich hin kichern...


----------



## Dr.J (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Heute endlich mal ne leichte Frage  

So langsam kristallisiert sich das Lösungswort heraus....


----------



## anlu (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Wenn die "Hauptstadt" des deutschen Weihnachtswunderlandes in der Mitte
ein bisschen abspeckt, ist sie recht reinlich.


Wir Ösis kennen das vielleicht nicht  . Schon wieder eine unfaire Frage! 
In D  gibt viele Weihnachtswunderländer, von wo soll ein/e Österreicher/in wissen welche gemeint ist?

Die meißten Fragen sind für uns schweeeeeeeeeeeer, das sieht man weil außer Danyvet und ich, glaub nicht das jemand mitmacht.  

Ich gib jetzt auf c


----------



## Stadtkind (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

heut Nacht bin ich aufgewacht und hatte Christian Morgenstern im Kopf und noch irgendwas das ich vergessen hab.
Hiiiilfe, das Rätsel verfolgt mich bis in den Schlaf. 

Ich sollte mich mal ein wenig entspannen c

Aber hierzu fehlt mir das männliche RETTUNGSPAKET, denn was nützt es wenn man viel Fingerfertigkeit besitzt aber nicht das notwendige HILFSMITTEL 

Außerdem würd ich gerne noch was SCHNITZEN, oder ESSEN oder ANZIEHEN aber ich habe einfach keinen ANTRIEB :sauer


----------



## Christine (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

 Julia, stell Dich nicht so an - das deutsche Weihnachtswunderland kann auch ein Ösi mit Computer relativ leicht rausfinden....
soweit entfernt ist es doch gar nicht - wir reden ja nicht von Timbuktu oder so....

Petra, ich wette, das Hilfsmittel zur Fingerfertigkeit hast Du auch in der Schublade liegen...

 Los, Mädels, weiter raten - bloß nicht aufgeben!


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Nuja es ist ja in Deutschland oft die Rede von Jammer Ossis ... ich glaub denen hat man Düppelchen aufs erste O gemacht und dafür ein "s" geklaut  

Also auch ein Deutscher weiss durchaus, das Obers nicht die Mehrzahl der männlichen Bedienungen in einem Restaurant ist und Schlagobers ist auch keine Keilerei unter Kellnern  
Unter Paradeiser versteh sogar ich nicht irgend einen exotisch herumlaufenden Menschen, sondern Tomaten. 
Karfiol und Fisolen sind durchaus keine Brennstoffe für Petroleumlampen sondern zarte Gemüse. 
Und ich weiss sogar das man einen Einspänner im Kaffeehaus zu sich nimmt und nicht davor parkt  

Wir leben doch in der Eurozone und somit sollten die Fragen auch für einen Bewohner des benachbarten Auslandes zu lösen sein, oder eben nicht zu lösen sein. 
Klar, ist das Rätsel unfair ! Wie jedes Rätsel ! Sonst wär es ja langweilig, wenn jeder sofort die ANtwort auf jede Frage weiß. 

Auch ich als Deutscher musste bei der heutigen Frage etwas googeln. 
Und ja, es soll auch Deutsche geben, die halten Östereich, die Schweiz und Mallorca für Bundesländer. 

Jeder hat halt seine eigenen Schwerpunkte, der eine kennt sich eben mit xy aus, der nächste mit lyrischen Fragen und wieder ein anderer weiss sofort Bescheid, wenns um was zu Essen geht.

Ist doch nur ein Spiel und jeder rät so gut er kann  

Also nicht so viel meckern sondern entspannt Euch und rätselt lieber   

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ach Wuzzel :knuddel

 Ich glaub ja, die jammern nur rum, damit wir Mitleid mit ihnen haben und dann starten sie von hinten durch und lösen, bevor der Doc und Eugen nur piep gesagt haben


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

und wer hat Mitleid mit mir ?  
Ich bräuchte auch noch die eine oder andere Lösung 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Am Sonntag gibt es wieder zu einer Frage einen Tipp - Ihr müsst Euch nur einigen, auf welche Frage!


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ja denn, da wär ich für das Rettungspaket, das wird vermutlich eh Wort des Jahres  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Stadtkind (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ich wäre für den weihnachtlichen Antrieb.

Wir jammern doch nicht  wir sind nur intensiv dabei 

Christine, welche Schublade sollte ich denn durchsuchen ? Küche oder Schlafzimmer 

Bin mal gespannt auf die neue Frage


----------



## Dr.J (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Als Admin darf ich mir was wünschen  : Giftspritzen, Giftspritzen, Giftspritzen,....


----------



## Stadtkind (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Liebe Christine, heute verwöhnst Du aber unsere Hirnwindungen sehr 

Nene Dr. Admin, das ist ja hier ein demokratisches Forum


----------



## anlu (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

"rotweißgeringelte"   

Wolltest Dicht bei die Österreicherinnen entschuldigen?  Da müsste aber rotweißrotgeringelte heißen 

Endlich eine österreichische Frage, die man sofort beantworten kann. Da braucht keine nachgoogeln. Supppper! 

Trotzdem gib ich es auf! Rest ist mittlerweile , und mit 1 Buchstabe der ganz-ganz sicher ist, fängt man nix an


----------



## Eugen (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Rotweißgeringelte ist es zwar selber,...

Was ein teutsch. 

Edith sagt noch: Giftspritze !!


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Also im Moment liegt die Giftspritze mit zwei Stimmen vorn.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

ZÄhlen denn die Wünsche der Vorjahresbesten überhaupt ? 

 Wuzzel


----------



## Eugen (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Meine Antwort kommt erst am 24.12.


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



Stadtkind schrieb:


> das ist ja hier ein demokratisches Forum



Der Doc zähl doch gar nicht zu den Vorjahresbesten, er war doch für die Fragen zuständig. Aber ich glaube, Wuzzel war unter den ersten dreien, oder? 

D.h. - genau genommen sind die ersten drei Plätze letztes Jahr gar nicht veröffentlicht worden


----------



## Eugen (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



blumenelse schrieb:


> D.h. - genau genommen sind die ersten drei Plätze letztes Jahr gar nicht veröffentlicht worden



Eugen / Wuzzel / Blumenelse / Dany

das sollte die Reihenfolge gewesen sein, oder ?


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



Eugen schrieb:


> Eugen / Wuzzel / Blumenelse / Dany
> 
> das sollte die Reihenfolge gewesen sein, oder ?





 Tja, liebes Wuzzelchen, dann war das hier



Wuzzel schrieb:


> ZÄhlen denn die Wünsche der Vorjahresbesten überhaupt ?
> 
> Wuzzel



ein klares Eigentor


----------



## Dr.J (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Jepp, das war die Reihenfolge...

@Wuzzel


----------



## danyvet (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Eeeecht? Ich war vierte???!! Wow, so gut war ich? Oder haben nur vier mitgemacht?
Kann mich nimmer erinnern. Werde heute wieder mal weiter rätseln, war die letzten tage etwas viel beschäftigt...


----------



## danyvet (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Achja, Antrieb, Giftspritze, Rettungspaket.... Egal, ich kann alles brauchen 

Und mein Gesicht bei der rotweißgeringelten schaut sich nicht besser drein, trotzdem ich ösi bin....
Ich glaube, meine Gehirnwindungen drehen sich in die andere Richtung als die von Christine....


----------



## Christine (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Guten Morgen und schönen 3. Advent 



Die Giftspritze hat also gewonnen....



So sei es - hier ist der Tipp:

*Es ist rot und grün. Und wenn es echt ist, ist es nichts für draussen. 
Bei uns zumindest. Und in Österreich auch!*


----------



## danyvet (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

dass es eine pflanze ist, hab ich vorher auch schon gewusst... aber mir ist nur eine mit weißen kugeln eingefallen lol


----------



## danyvet (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Mist! Ich hatte gerade DIE Eingebung beim Rettungspaket!
Aber: die Fingerfertigkeit passt nicht dazu  und der Buchstabe auch nicht, wenn meine anderen vermuteten Buchstaben stimmen....


----------



## Dr.J (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Bei der heutigen Frage gibt es leider unzählige Lösungsmöglichkeiten  Wie soll ich denn da die Richtige finden?


----------



## Christine (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Nein, Doc, es kann nur EINE geben! Das ist schließlich das Adventsrätzel!!!


----------



## danyvet (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hilfe!!! Christine!!! Ich weiß, es steht schon irgendwo, aber ich finds nimmer! Zählen Umlaute als 1 oder 2 Buchstaben, sprich ist z.b. ein Ü ein Ü oder ein UE?


----------



## Eugen (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Nein, Doc, es kann nur EINE geben! Das ist schließlich das Adventsrätzel!!!


----------



## Christine (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hilfe!!! Christine!!! Ich weiß, es steht schon irgendwo, aber ich finds nimmer! Zählen Umlaute als 1 oder 2 Buchstaben, sprich ist z.b. ein Ü ein Ü oder ein UE?



Ü ist ein Buchstabe!


----------



## Dr.J (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



Außerdem, was hat "Currywurst Schranke" mit Weihnachten zu tun?


----------



## Eugen (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

@ Jürgen

die Lösung heißt ja auch "Palimpalim" od wie wir Franken sagen:
balimmbalimm


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Jo Doc, schwächeln wir ? also ich hatte die heutige Lösung um kurz nach Mitternacht und seitdem werd ich die Lösung auch nicht mehr los  

Nu is ja einfach mit der Giftspritze, aber ohne den Hint schier unlösbar. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Stadtkind (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Ich hänge immernoch an dem Rettungspaket. Die Giftspritzen dagegen fand ich leicht.

Mein Lösungswort sieht bis jetzt seeeehr seltsam aus.:?

Bin schon gespannt was heute Nacht kommt.


----------



## danyvet (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

ich glaub, ich hab die heutige!!


----------



## Stadtkind (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

 Dany


----------



## danyvet (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Dafür ist die Frage mit den Ringelsocken noch immer ein Rätsel für mich


----------



## DbSam (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hhhm, also ich warte immer noch auf die Frage nach dem *Stimmungslicht mit viermal 'Z'*.


----------



## danyvet (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

was ist los? habt ihr schon alle das Lösungswort oder habt ihr aufgegeben?


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hi Dany,
nee, nicht aufgegeben nur etwas demotiviert durch meine Aneinanderreihung nicht zusammen passender Buchstaben  
Außerdem ist mein Rechner gestern "gestorben" und ich bin in Trauer 
Ich werde für das richtige Lösungswort wohl noch bis nach dem Weltuntergang brauchen.
Bei einigen Fragen habe ich mehr als eine Antwort zur Auswahl hmmmm
Bin aber immernoch extrem gespannt auf das Rettungspaket 

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## anlu (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



danyvet schrieb:


> oder habt ihr aufgegeben?


----------



## Dr.J (21. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Die Frage heute ist m.E.n. grenzwertig 

Man kann doch unsere Rentner ned so diskriminieren


----------



## Dr.J (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Heute ist Tag 22 und ich bin meilenweit von einer Lösung entfernt.....Wird also heuer nix...


----------



## Christine (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*



Denkt Ihr zu kompliziert oder nicht schräg genug


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Also ich finde das Rätsel sehr hübsch gemacht und auch nicht zu schwierig. Gerade die letzten Fragen sind etwas leichter geworden. Wenn man jede Frage sofort beantworten könnte wäre es ja langweilig und reizlos. Ich wäre schon viel früher auf das Lösungswort gekommen, wenn ich nicht bei einer der frühen Fragen eine unvollständige Antwort gehabt hätte. 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## danyvet (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

du scheinst aber der einzige zu sein, der die Lösung schon hat 
oder haben die, die sie sonst noch haben, hier nicht mitgeplaudert...
ich komm jedenfalls auch nicht auf die Lösung. Ich hab zwar 14 Buchstaben, aber offenbar stimmen die entweder nicht, oder ich bin zu blöd, das Wort zu erraten. Wobei, naja, fehlen ja nocht 10. Ist ja doch nur knapp über die Hälfte vorhanden..


----------



## Kuni99 (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hm, bei nur 14 Buchstaben fehlt aber noch etwas mehr als das "Rettungspaket". Wo hapert's denn?

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Stadtkind (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hab zwar ziemlich viele Lösungen, aber auch die letzte Antwort verhilft mir nicht zu einem lesbaren Lösungswort.
Dennoch hat das Rätseln sehr, sehr viel Spass gemacht und die grauen Zellen in Wallung gebracht.

Herzlichen Dank an Christine für die kniffeligen Fragen und den damit verbundenen Spass.

Besonders liebe Wünsche an alle Miträtsler. 

Frohe Weihnachten @ ALL 

:weihn5


----------



## Dr.J (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Es war wohl das kniffligste Rätsel, dass ich bislang gemacht habe. Das Lösungswort wollte sich diesmal einfach nicht einstellen.

 an Christine für's Ausrichten. Bin auf die Lösungen gespannt.


----------



## Christine (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

 Das meinst Du jetzt nich ernst oder?


----------



## Dr.J (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Doch.... Wenn du eine wirre Buchstabenkombi als Lösung akzeptierst, dann....


----------



## Christine (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

So - für, die es noch interessiert, sind die jetzt die Lösungen online. 
Ihr findet sie im Fragen-Thread!


----------



## Conny (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hallo Kai,

ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem denkwürdigen Ereignis :troet

@Else das sind sehr vergnügliche Fragen, wenn man die Antwort kennt


----------



## Kuni99 (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hallo,

ich hatte 21 Antworten richtig, aber die falschen Antworten lieferten immer den richtigen Buchstaben! Bei Frage 10 hatte ich "Stopfnadel", ich dachte an die Reisenähsets als "Rettungspaket", auf SOS wäre ich nie gekommen. Bei Frage 18 war meine Antwort "Confiserie", nach der Schweizer Confiserie Sprüngli. Und bei Frage 21 hatte ich "Plätzchendiebe".
Bei der Antwort zu Frage 5 stimmt der Buchstabe nicht, deshalb dachte ich dann, die vollständige Lösung sei "Schokoladen Adventskalender".

Euch allen noch frohe Feiertage,
Kai


----------



## Joerg (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hallo Kai,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum unangefochtenen Sieg.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Jo, da kann man dem Sieger nur gratulieren ! 
Wirklich gut geknobelt ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## danyvet (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Gratuliere ebenfalls, Kai!

Ist Kai der einzige, der es lösen konnte??

Und, wenn Kai das Rätsel gar nicht so schwer gefunden hat, und der Sieger immer das Rätsel im nächsten Jah ausrichtet, dann bin ich ja schon mal gespannt, ob SEIN Rätsel jemand lösen können wird


----------



## Dr.J (25. Dez. 2012)

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch an Kai. Ich habe diesmal ziemlich abgeloost.

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Christine (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Tja - die Fragen kamen mir gar nicht so schwer vor, wie sie wohl doch waren. Mal schauen, wer nächstes Jahr das Rätsel macht.


----------



## inge50 (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Hallo,

auch ich gratuliere dem Sieger des diesjährigen Rätsels. :gratuliere

Ich wäre nie auf das Lösungswort gekommen, weil ich zu viele falsche Anrworten hatte.

Danke Christine, das du dieses Jahr das Rätsel gemacht hast. Auch wenn es teils fiese Fragen waren.

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## Stadtkind (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Plauder-Thread*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Kai :gratuliere


----------

